

Bayesian Programming for Starcraft AI - steren
http://emotion.inrialpes.fr/people/synnaeve/phdthesis/phdthesis.html

======
killercup
Wow, that is one large document.

It is, btw, also available as PDF and ePub, if you have a look at the file
listing of <http://emotion.inrialpes.fr/people/synnaeve/phdthesis/>

